# Pat Warner Passed Away



## Indiana Woodworker (Jun 26, 2014)

Not sure if this is common knowledge, but Pat Warner passed away last week. Announcement on his website.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sorry to hear this..
hearts to his family...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Going to miss him have dealt with him a few times really nice guy sympathy to his family 
RIP

You can email his wife Judy either by sending to [email protected] (she's monitoring)
or [email protected].


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Shocked I am. Man, he's going to be missed.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Condolences to his family. He has been a valued member / contributor. He will be missed.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, how sad is that, What a great person and craftsman both in wood and tooling, a real loss to the woodworking community. Am sorry to hear that.
Condolences to the family.
Herb


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

That is sad news indeed.


Gary


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great guy. We talked a few times about non woodworking topics via email, he's a very interesting fellow. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is very sad news. Pat was a valued member of the forum.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

He was a very nice person. After reading some of his magazine articles he was the first person I consulted when I first got into routing. He was most accommodating and helpful.
Sad that he is gone.
Just recently realized that he was a member of this forum when I read one of his posts.
R.I.P


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh that is very sad to hear. Pat and I traded messages back and forth a few years ago. Such a helpful source of information.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> sorry to hear this..
> hearts to his family...


Go along with that, 100%.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

RIP Pat.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

On a lighter note welcome to the forum Kevin.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

My condolences too, at this sad time.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The forum/world is now a much poorer place with the passing of Pat., a gentleman and a very clever one at that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pat was a great guy. I talked to him a lot while the forums were growing up. He autographed one of his books for James Wade and sent it to me to surprise James with on James first visit to the USA.(I told James I would get the book for him) Pat helped many forum members over the years and he was called upon to be a professional witness for tool injury lawsuits. The world is a lesser place without him.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Some here might not know him as Pat Warner, on the forum his user name was Quillman and he was always willing to help with answers to router questions. Some never knew that he had a web site that specialized in router information and quality accessories. 

I'm not sure if I ever saw a post from Pat about his web site so that let me know he wasn't here to drum up business, he was here to help out the router user's with their problems. Many members did point people to the site where they were looking for accessories for their routers.

He will be missed.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

RIP @ Quillman. We're going to miss you. Pat, the big guy should have a fully equipped wood shop where your headed. 


Charley


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Irreparable loss! Condolences to his family. Sid


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Sad day! A person, and member we could trust to freely give us the best guidance and information available asking nothing in return.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for giving us his forum name, Quillman, I do recall how helpful he was. I had no idea at that time he'd written the book on routers. Glad there are some people coming up!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

A very sad new.
He will be welcomed by Bobj3 along with the Master Carpenter.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

I am sorry to hear this.

In one of the E-mails to tell me about recent posts, there's a thread that I cannot view; never had this happen before. Is this standard?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Cindy pm me with details. I'm not sure why this would happen unless the thread got deleted after the email got sent.


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll miss Pat, he was a great person and an asset to the woodworking community. We first began corresponding back in 2012 when I ordered his Drilling essays and we've had a lot of emails back and forth and occasional phone conversations. We shared a love of photography as well as woodworking and it was always a pleasure to chat with him.

Pat my friend, my teacher, the world just isn't going to be the same without you. 

P.S. I don't think it was mentioned that Pat succumbed to ALS(Lou Gehrig's disease), if you want to make a contribution to help fight ALS you can google The ALS Foundation and make a donation. There's an option to make a memorial gift, you need an email address to send an E-card but Pat's email address is on his website.


----------

